# TechpowerUp's Spring 2017 WCG Challenge (3/22 thru 3/30)- crunch/fold with TPU and WIN!!!



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

*TechpowerUp's Spring 2017 WCG Challenge*- *March 22nd thru March 30th, 2017*

*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*








*Welcome to TechpowerUp's Spring 2017 WCG Challenge*
*
   Spring is right around the corner and it's time for TechpowerUp to turn up the digital heat by running our PC's by crunching or folding for a good cause!*


*Link to the official Challenge results:*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8306 


*   We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.*


*The plan:*

*   Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.*


*Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes**
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below







*How to join:
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

For crunching....
Follow this link to register and join our Team:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....
See this thread to get started:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:


Spoiler



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/



Many more here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
Challenges link at WCG:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):
-
-
-
*


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

*TPU Spring Challenge 2017- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 



_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize- Win one of two Cruncher Combo's

#1 - Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo** donated by @twilyth
m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14

*#2 - Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by @4x4n
- Xeon X5670
- Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD3R
- 3x2gb OCZ Platinum PC3 15000
- Thermalright TRUE 120 cooler
*
#3 - Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by *@bogmali* 
CPU- Xeon E3-1220 V2 
MB-Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
RAM- 2x4gb DDR3
Cooler- TBA

*The winners of a Grand Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU on the rig.*

*Grand prizes are available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise. If you don't live in the USA and still want to be included in the drawing please PM me to discuss. You would need to-  A) have a US address to ship to OR B) want to work out shipping details separately

*Other Prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me

*Hardware Prizes:
** available in the USA only unless listed as worldwide due to shipping costs and/or customs/regulatory concerns. If you have an available US shipping address or want to discuss details please PM me.

*- (2) CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers* donated by @sneekypeet

*- (2) AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse* donated by @stinger608

*- Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card (available worldwide)* donated by @Caring1

*- (2) Radeon 7950 graphics cards* donated by @twilyth

*- Radeon 7870 graphics card* donated by @twilyth

*- 2x2GB DDR3 RAM kit and Radeon X1650 graphics card donated by @XZero450 

Software/other Prizes (available worldwide*):
*restrictions may apply depending on local regulations

- Windows 10 Pro key donated by @Bow

- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @Norton

*- (2) $25 Paypal gifts* (or equivalent) donated by @theonedub

*- (1) $25 Paypal gift* *donated by @Bow*

*Game Giveaway*- hosted by *@manofthem*
Date/Games offered/Details- TBA
Link: TBA

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp Spring 2017 Challenge
- Earn a minimum of* 5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (folders see note below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 4/15/2017 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching/folding during this Challenge
*Note- If you fold for the TPU Team during the Challenge you may still qualify for the hardware/software prizes and the game giveaway (Grand prizes will require crunching contribution). PM me to discuss.

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2017)

Balls to the wall time! 

Challenge time always bring fun and and increased team spirit. 

I had got my 4790 back up running caseless, and I switched some fans around on the h80i. Then I left yesterday morning out of town and forgot about checking in on the system. I remoted in twice today (morning then forgot again til late tonight), and temps seemed pretty decent still, though on the high side. Still debating on switching the cooler but I may let it run for now til something goes wrong.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2017)

How is that going to work with the Folding crew?  For example are we going to use the same criteria for eligibility.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

twilyth said:


> How is that going to work with the Folding crew?  For example are we going to use the same criteria for eligibility.


Crunching or folding for TPU over the duration of the challenge is the main qualifier. Crunching will be necessary for the hardware prizes but either will be acceptable for the game giveaway and non-hardware prizes. Still drafting the prize post but expect it to be similar to how past challenges have been setup.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2017)

Now is this cool sh!t or what? LOLOL 

Bless you @Norton


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 19, 2017)

Time to dust off my backup server and get it back online for a few days.


----------



## Black.Raven (Mar 19, 2017)

Will be joining, and see how high my score count can get per day


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm all in with all machinery


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 19, 2017)

4790k and 3570k will be up and running with the 2x x5670s


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2017)

All in with my Lappy-Top and the i5 that goes non-stop!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2017)

On top of my current rigs, I'll have a little socket 1155 with an i5-3570 crunching away later today. Hopefully, it's spooled up by the challenge date. 

Finally came across an extra power supply that will actually fit the Pandora case.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 19, 2017)

Going to be getting a new GPU in during this challenge, hoping it doesn't interfere with my output.

My machine should be spooled up though, ready to go!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 19, 2017)

do you think xp is safe enough to use just for the duration of the challenge or does it compromise the network its on too


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> do you think xp is safe enough to use just for the duration of the challenge or does it compromise the network its on too


There's quite a few machines crunching that still run XP... the connection between WCG and a PC is pretty secure iirc

*EDIT- prize post is updated!
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/#post-3622912*


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 20, 2017)

All back up to speed and set for the challenge


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 20, 2017)

not entering can't afford to pay the power bill as it is 
but good luck people


----------



## madness777 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm getting a QX9770 very soon! Poor boy doesn't know what will hit (heat) him 
Otherwise, yea, I will not be participating in the prize draw, however, I'm grateful for all donators and their generosity and humbly wish the prizes will find a great home!
Now let's get this thing started!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

*We have about 36 hours to go ... start your engines Team!!!*

Well I'm off to a good start 

3 of my remote rigs aren't reporting any work since early yesterday and the 2600k I have running on the Kreij account died on me 

Hoping the remote rigs are just a communications issue or a power blip (fingers crossed). The 2600k may have a dead chip or board... will take it apart today and see what happened


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> Hoping the remote rigs are just a communications issue or a power blip (fingers crossed). The 2600k may have a dead chip or board... will take it apart today and see what happened



Thats sucks.. fingers crossed. Are the remote rigs at the same location?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 20, 2017)

WCG... I think last time I had a small army of Q6600 and Atom 330.






i5-6600, up 3/20.
A8-5500, up 3/20.
i5-3470, up 3/21.
FX-8120, not yet, needs work.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Thats sucks.. fingers crossed. *Are the remote rigs at the same location?*


Yes they are- here now and it looks like it was just an internet connection issue.  Just reset the modem and got 2 rigs all set/all work reported... still waiting on the 3rd one to do so. I may have to drag the monitor/kb/mouse over to it but I hope I don't have to since it's a real pain to do so. 

When I get home later today I'm going to pull the cooler on the 2600k system and try to reset the chip/ram and clear the BIOS. It was running fine yesterday and all I tried to do was restart it since the wireless seemed to not be working...It didn't restart/boot since then.  starting giving me start/stop's on the fans and a mixture of odd POST codes???


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> It didn't restart/boot since then.  starting giving me start/stop's on the fans and a mixture of odd POST codes???



My EVGA started doing that, but let it run for a while near stock, then took it home to put the Frozr on   Now it's back up running at 4Ghz with no complaints ...X5670.  Weird.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 20, 2017)

Never understood this, what's with this... i've have one machine crunching 24/7 anyways, what's the difference here?


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Never understood this, what's with this... i've have one machine crunching 24/7 anyways, what's the difference here?


It's a competition between WCG crunching Teams. We participate and/or host these from time to time to bring the Team together, get our part-timers to join in, giveaway some goods, recruit new members, etc... Just a bit of fun and fellowship with our members for a good cause 

**UPDATE-* My FX-8350 is back up and reporting!


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 20, 2017)

18 cores/threads all in! (Plus 12 ARM cores spread across 3 MOTO G's, if those count lol)


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> It's a competition between WCG crunching Teams. We participate and/or host these from time to time to bring the Team together, get our part-timers to join in, giveaway some goods, recruit new members, etc... Just a bit of fun and fellowship with our members for a good cause



Well said.  Many members (like me), dust off other non-WCG rigs and fire them up for the challenge.

I've got two dedicated X58 / X5670 WCG rigs on 24/7 (when I'm not fucking with them lol)

Two non dedicated Z77 / 3570k and Z79 / 4790k rigs that will be used for crunching during the challenge.
... And a laptop that I will use on/off to stack up some more points.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> It's a competition between WCG crunching Teams. We participate and/or host these from time to time to bring the Team together, get our part-timers to join in, giveaway some goods, recruit new members, etc... Just a bit of fun and fellowship with our members for a good cause



Well technically it doesn't change...? You don't have to apply or do something else?


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well technically it doesn't change...? You don't have to apply or do something else?


Correct- you don't have to do anything differently.


----------



## nightriderjt (Mar 20, 2017)

For The Win!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Never understood this, what's with this... i've have one machine crunching 24/7 anyways, what's the difference here?


Just look at the results.  TPU's WCG team has more than 70 active contributors.  TPU's F@H team used to participate in challenges, and had more than 30 contributors, but there hasn't been any challenges participated in for a long time and the team is down to about a dozen contributors, which is really sad with the power of today's GPU's.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 20, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just look at the results.  TPU's WCG team has more than 70 active contributors.  TPU's F@H team used to participate in challenges, and had more than 30 contributors, but there hasn't been any challenges participated in for a long time and the team is down to about a dozen contributors, which is really sad with the power of today's GPU's.



I got it now. It is for the sleepers. Mine dedicated for WCG is always running... so no changes.


----------



## Bow (Mar 20, 2017)

Ready to Rock & Roll


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 20, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I got it now. It is for the sleepers. Mine dedicated for WCG is always running... so no changes.


Challenge is the time to spin ALL your machines up, not just the dedicated ones lol.


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 20, 2017)

Count me in I think i have a ten core I can throw at it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2017)

44 threads for me.
Please do not enter me in for any prizes.


----------



## peche (Mar 20, 2017)

intel core i7-870 Ready
intel Core i7 3770 Ready
intel core i5 Ready
intel core i 5 In progress!!

Count me in the challenge! wish i could win that super Supermicro X9DAi and get my Farm bigger, also will crunch as normal, 24/7 with all hardware, i'm here just trying to get my other i5 ready!!

Congrats for the organization and hope we ill have a quite terrific time and also get 1st place!
 


 

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

*Great job getting ready for the challenge Team!!! 

The Bad News*- Looks like the 2600k I had running on the Kreij account either has a dead cpu or motherboard. It keeps throwing me a code 55, which is a memory error, and all of the memory in it tested out fine in one of my other rigs 

*The Good News*- I put together the FX-8150 with the spare parts I had on hand, plugged in the hard drive from the 2600k, and it's back crunching again.  Gotta love Ubuntu, the install on the drive doesn't care what system I plug it into... it just goes right back to work! 

_Should _be able to get a PII 960 and/or a 2500k going within a day or two for a few more ppd


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> Looks like the 2600k I had running on the Kreij account either has a dead cpu or motherboard.



I'm betting the motherboard. That is usually the case. Could be a chip but I'm thinking mobo. 

Got to find @Norton an 1155 motherboard team!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Got to find @Norton an 1155 motherboard team!!!!!!!


No worries I have one... a nice one too (ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z).

 I'll try to test the 2600k in it when I get a chance. If it works then I might see if @jboydgolfer wants his 2500k back


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> a nice one too (ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z).



Oh wow, them are awesome ole 1155 z68 boards!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Would you guys stop it!  PLEASE!  I have 1155 and 1151 motherboards here and CL can solve all my problems, except where to get the money.


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 21, 2017)

Count on me, I've been crunching non stop since October of last year and I still have 250,000 points left to reach my second million.
I do not care if I win a prize or not; but if I do, I have an US address where things can be sent.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm finishing up my last f@h wu and then the 2600k will be crunching 100%.

Also there's a _slight_ chance that I may be able to add my brothers cpu for the challenge in maybe 2 days, but I can't say for sure just yet. I'm supposed to see him tomorrow so I should know by tomorrow night.


----------



## Midland Dog (Mar 21, 2017)

is it even worth using my g3258 or can you use gpu acceleration? i have access to several core 2 quad rigs would they work better?, if i can use gpu acceleration should i turn my oc off?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

Midland Dog said:


> is it even worth using my g3258 or can you use gpu acceleration? i have access to several core 2 quad rigs would they work better?, if i can use gpu acceleration should i turn my oc off?



The WCG only utilizes cpu computation currently so nothing gpu related will be of assistance unfortunately. Iirc, the older core 2 cpus run fine but produce fairly lower PPD. Maybe wait for someone who has more experience with those CPUs to chime in. The g3258 can be oc'd, right? Should make a decent cruncher.


----------



## Midland Dog (Mar 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> The WCG only utilizes cpu computation currently so nothing gpu related will be of assistance unfortunately. Iirc, the Olde core 2 cpus run fine but produce fairly lower PPD. Maybe wait for someone who has more experience with those CPUs to chime in. The g3258 can be oc'd, right? Should make a decent cruncher.


yeah its at 4.5ghz, i need to delid it tho coz, i have a 360mm rad and its at fricken 75c, might try and get some of my old dinosaur pcs running just to help the cause, wonder how long it will take to kill my grandads old pentium 4 rig


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 21, 2017)

It's been a while since I have crunched and what a better reason to get back at it than a TPU WCG challenge. Quick question, i remember some members were very against crunching with a overclocked machine.... Will WCG throw an error if things are not stable or can i potentially upload faulty results?


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 21, 2017)

krusha03 said:


> It's been a while since I have crunched and what a better reason to get back at it than a TPU WCG challenge. Quick question, i remember some members were very against crunching with a overclocked machine.... Will WCG throw an error if things are not stable or can i potentially upload faulty results?


Several of my machines run OCs, mild OCs but never had problems reporting faulty results either.
Though if you're overclocking and are not 100% sure that your system is stable then WCG will most likely reject results as being faulty.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 21, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> Several of my machines run OCs, mild OCs but never had problems reporting faulty results either.
> Though if you're overclocking and are not 100% sure that your system is stable then WCG will most likely reject results as being faulty.


Ok so basically my WUs wont validate? I will start it up once I am home and have a look then


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 21, 2017)

just reinstalled BOINC to crunch, been a long time!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> The WCG only utilizes cpu computation currently so nothing gpu related will be of assistance unfortunately. Iirc, the Olde core 2 cpus run fine but produce fairly lower PPD. Maybe wait for someone who has more experience with those CPUs to chime in. The g3258 can be oc'd, right? Should make a decent cruncher.




I noticed in WCG settings there is an option to use the GPU.  Does it simply not do anything / is related to outated drivers/API?


----------



## Antykain (Mar 21, 2017)

It's almost that time!  Would love to get the 4x 6166 HE's up and going for the challenge, but still need to grab a PSU to power the beast.  I'll have one eventually, just not in time for the Spring 2017 Challenge unfortunately.  

Either way, I still have my 4790K and FX-8350 crunchin for the event.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I noticed in WCG settings there is an option to use the GPU.  Does it simply not do anything / is related to outated drivers/API?



I think it's there for possible future GPU supported projects. I'm pretty sure it's up to the developer of the project to allow GPU crunching. 

To be honest, I don't understand why all projects doesn't support GPU crunching.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2017)

Midland Dog said:


> *is it even worth using my g3258* or can you use gpu acceleration? i have access to several core 2 quad rigs would they work better?, if i can use gpu acceleration should i turn my oc off?


We have a Team member here using a Phenom II X2 555 for only 14 hrs/day at 60% load and she gets about 600 ppd. You should get 2-2.5x that with your Pentium, which is pretty good, so yes it is definitely worth it to have it crunch 



krusha03 said:


> Ok so basically my WUs *wont validate*? I will start it up once I am home and have a look then


If they are *pending validation* then you're ok. You have to wait for other folks to finish the same work unit before you get credit, which may take a few days.

*A note on overclocking/instability/errors on work units-* There were issues in the past with highly overclocked Phenom II's and Bulldozer chips iirc. These days I rarely see errors with work units nor hear to many complaints about failed work units so I'm thinking a lot of that has been worked out. *That said, if you start hitting temperature issues while at full load you WILL have stability problems!*


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> To be honest, I don't understand why all projects doesn't support GPU crunching.



If you're right about the individual developers writing the code for projects, that's probably the answer there.  I can't pretend to know what APIs are used by Folding, particularly when it comes down to two players...  AMD and NVidia.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2017)

*Less 11 hours to challenge start! Get Ready for GO time!*

At work atm so I will leave it up to you to post the inspiration gif's and meme's


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> If you're right about the individual developers writing the code for projects, that's probably the answer there.  I can't pretend to know what APIs are used by Folding, particularly when it comes down to two players...  AMD and NVidia.



It does depend upon the project. The only project to have gpu-supported wu's was HCC which ended quite a while ago, I think back in May 2013.

As @stinger608 said, I wish more projects would utilize the gpus and bring back the days of 300k, 400k, 500k ppd, and maybe beyond that with the way gpus have increased in perfoemance  (crazy to think @[Ion] is way above that on cpu alone )


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> bring back the days of 300k, 400k, 500k ppd



Wow... an overclocked 12 thread CPU only hits like 4-5k tops, right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Wow... an overclocked 12 thread CPU only hits like 4-5k tops, right?


No, a lot more than that!  Dedicated Intel systems should be around 1,000 PPD per thread.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, a lot more than that!  Dedicated Intel systems should be around 1,000 PPD per thread.



4-5k = 4,000 to 5,000 PPD.  How is that greater than 1,000 PPD?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Per thread.  A 12 threaded system should be doing 10-14K PPD
Look at the numbers for my 4.4GHz 2600K that's running on Linux: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3314029


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Per thread.  A 12 threaded system should be doing 10-14K PPD
> Look at the numbers for my 4.4GHz 2600K that's running on Linux: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3314029


How do you see single machine stats like that? I've been looking for a way to see that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok I'm turning up the heat! I just added my 5820k @4.5Ghz... It's time to kick the tires and light the fires!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> How do you see single machine stats like that? I've been looking for a way to see that.


There are two ways, sorta.  If you go to the My Contribution page at WCG and select Device Statistics, it will show you your stats for your systems, in WCG points (BOINC x 7).  If you want to see those on FDC, you have to check the little box for Show Hosts towards the bottom of the My Profile page under Settings at WCG.  It will take some time for that information to populate FDC.  To see that info on FDC, click on a user.  If the user does not have that box checked, there will be a heading for hosts, but nothing under it.  If you click on someone who does have Show Hosts checked, you will see a list of all of the hosts that contributor has ever used. You can then click on an individual system as I linked to above.  For the fun of it, check out @[Ion]'s by clicking on Aperture_Science_Innovators.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There are two ways, sorta.  If you go to the My Contribution page at WCG and select Device Statistics, it will show you your stats for your systems, in WCG points (BOINC x 7).  If you want to see those on FDC, you have to check the little box for Show Hosts towards the bottom of the My Profile page under Settings at WCG.  It will take some time for that information to populate FDC.  To see that info on FDC, click on a user.  If the user does not have that box checked, there will be a heading for hosts, but nothing under it.  If you click on someone who does have Show Hosts checked, you will see a list of all of the hosts that contributor has ever used. You can then click on an individual system as I linked to above.  For the fun of it, check out @[Ion]'s by clicking on Aperture_Science_Innovators.


Ok cool. I'll try that. I apparently can't log in at the moment, because the forum is down. But I'll try it later. Thanks!


----------



## Bow (Mar 21, 2017)

I am going to try an add a couple more machines here at work.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 21, 2017)

In for the challenge but don't count me for the prizes 

 firing up an i5-750 and a C2Q 9550 full time for the challenge duration...my 4790k will participate whenever i'm asleep or afk


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Per thread.  A 12 threaded system should be doing 10-14K PPD
> Look at the numbers for my 4.4GHz 2600K that's running on Linux: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3314029



I think you're talk apples and I'm talking cider.  The "Credit" you see in my sig (the cider I'm talking about) is something on the order of 1/7 of the PPD (the apples) you're referring to.

i.e. - I think we're saying the same thing, just using different ways to articulate it. 

Edit... yep!



thebluebumblebee said:


> There are two ways, sorta. If you go to the My Contribution page at WCG and select Device Statistics, it will show you your stats for your systems, in WCG points (BOINC x 7).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I think we're saying the same thing, just using different ways to articulate it.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Dedicated Intel systems should be around 1,000 PPD per thread.


Those _are_ BOINC points.  My system that I linked to above does upwards of 70K WCG PPD


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For the fun of it, check out @[Ion]'s by clicking on Aperture_Science_Innovators.



Hoooooly cow.... O.O One of his machines does more PPD than my whole farm does for a month... I want one! 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3812853


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Hoooooly cow.... O.O One of his machines does more PPD than my whole farm does for a month... I want one!
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3812853




"Number of CPU's:  88"


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> "Number of CPU's:  88"


Yuuuup... Dual 22 core/44 thread Xeons... That's like the stuff of my dreams lol. Where do people even get these things? And what do they do for a living, because I want to work with them lol. That's two $7k chips, just the chips by themselves...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I want one!


He has two! TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He has two! TPU's WCG/BOINC Team



Ack!  Either has a lot of $ and toys... or works for IT in a rather large (Mega) environment.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He has two! TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


Ya don't have to rub it in!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2017)

It looks like my i7 970 was down for I don't know how long.. lol I have it back crunching now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2017)

*90 minutes to go before challenge start!*

*Over 50 Teams have signed up!!!* 
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8306
*
Heat em up!!! *


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> *90 minutes to go before challenge start!*



My 2695 has warmed up to 30C and my 5660 has warmed up to 64C. I think I'm ready.


Spoiler: :)



That's the difference between an AIO WC setup and a Custom WC setup ;-)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

http://wg.popcorn.cx/films/acs/sounds/get_yourselves_organised_down_there.wav


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Per thread.  A 12 threaded system should be doing 10-14K PPD
> Look at the numbers for my 4.4GHz 2600K that's running on Linux: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3314029



This shows how much difference there is between linux and windows. My 5820k at 4.3ghz with windows 10 barely beats your 2600k on linux.

Even my X58 system on linux was averaging around 10k a day.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2017)

*Challenge is GO * .... started 2 hrs ago 

*Let's kick it off with an upbeat- best played LOUD!!! *











*AND*

*Another Cruncher Combo for the prize pool 

#3 - Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by *@bogmali*
CPU- Xeon E3-1220 V2
MB-Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
RAM- 2x4gb DDR3
Cooler- TBA


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2017)

Norton said:


> *#3 - Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by *@bogmali*
> CPU- Xeon E3-1220 V2
> MB-Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
> RAM- 2x4gb DDR3
> Cooler- TBA



Very awesome donation @bogmali !!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Also there's a _slight_ chance that I may be able to add my brothers cpu for the challenge in maybe 2 days, but I can't say for sure just yet. I'm supposed to see him tomorrow so I should know by tomorrow night.



Well as things would have it, plans got rescheduled, and then I hear he's be going out of town so the rig is a no-go... i tried


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

4x4n said:


> This shows how much difference there is between linux and windows. My 5820k at 4.3ghz with windows 10 barely beats your 2600k on linux.
> 
> Even my X58 system on linux was averaging around 10k a day.


It depends on the WU.  My Linux 2600K was getting 12K+ on OET's, but came crashing down when I put it to MCM where my 3770K on W7 that I use all day long regularly beat it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Challenge is GO * .... started 2 hrs ago
> 
> *Let's kick it off with an upbeat- best played LOUD!!! *


Or for the more subdued:
http://wg.popcorn.cx/films/acs/sounds/right._off_we_go_then.wav


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2017)

Norton said:


> *
> Heat em up!!! *



Already running at 80±2°C on the cores. I know i shouldn't have taken out all the chassis fans


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 22, 2017)

Alabama recently hit some 80+ degree days, so I'm feeling the heat for sure.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2017)

I just added a 2500k to the mix.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 22, 2017)

Tech tip from @thebluebumblebee (thanks!)...

Very *bottom two boxes of this dialog* in WCG preferences, make sure % CPU time is at 100%  ....*it defaults to 60%!
*
And you have to do this for *EACH *WCG rig you're running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

http://wg.popcorn.cx/films/acs/sounds/we're_at_maximum_speed.wav


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 22, 2017)

I spooled up my Athlon X4 760K overnight. Its only running 2 threads, but my temps aren't right.  Hwmonitor is reading 102-105c?!?  System has been running for several hours that way and is still responsive. My CPU cooling fan occasionally spins up to 2.5k-2.6k RPMs for a bit, but then runs back down to 1.2k RPMs.  I hope its still alive when I get home from work. My OC'd A6-3500 in my file server is also crunching away at a nice cool 41c.

On another note, I enslaved a few phones from work to join in.  Got 2 Snapdragon 820's (HTC 10 & LG G5) and 4 A53 cores running.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2017)

Just saw the challenge thread. I will not be adjusting my crunching in any way. I also am opting out of any prizes I may have been qualified for. Those glorious grand prizes should go to someone with more time and money to use it properly.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2017)

Idk if it was just adding the chassis fan or putting all fans to full speed also helped but just got my temps down by 10-12C. Feeling much better leaving the system on now unattended


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 22, 2017)

So i tried getting four old p4s(????I thought they were) running but shit me I'll end up rage attacking them if I'm honest, i spent two nights trying to get an OS on them but even Linux is saying no oddly complaining i haven't got an x86 64 CPU , they were old but shit a biscuit .
And the biosi omfg wtf tf P o shit , would not let me pick usb to boot from in fact i couldn't change anything ,it didn't see the + or - key presses on four different keyboards including a ps2 , so i beat that pc up then binned all four.

But I've hatched a plan I'll update as it goes and it'll go something like this.

I fixed my mates lapy , it's shit but it's soak testing as we speak  .

Week long soak test me thinks and more friends and family pc fixing inbound 

Apologies for language borderline Ness but that pc you had to be there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.  It's you friendly neighborhood pie maker here inviting you all over to admire the great work that you've done for this challenge.  Normally, 4,000+ points will get you into the top 40, but today that required over 7,000 points.  I felt it was not right to leave people off of the list, so I selected all who had 4,000+ points today, which turned out to be 50! 
Have you got pie today?


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's what I'm throwing at WCG right now.  It's keeping my natural gas heating bill down, but I'll be sad when the electric bill comes.

EVGA x58 X5670 4.2Ghz (full time WCG rig)

ASUS P6X58D-E X5670 4.2Ghz (2nd full time WCG rig)

MSI Z97 4790K* running at stock right now... buzzing along at a cool 4.1 Ghz
GIGA UD5H Z77 3570K at 4.6Ghz (I dialed that back from 4.7)
Part time (at night):  Dell Precision M6700 Lappy i7-3840QM 2.8Ghz
Daytime:  36 Threads
Nighttime: 44 Threads

Looking forward to a BOINC update today 

*Edit: corrected.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

*Day 1 Results*







We are in a healthy 3rd place, well done team!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Day 1 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Nice work!!!



Thanks to the efforts of all the team mates.  Looks like you've added quite a bit...


Sasqui said:


> Here's what I'm throwing at WCG right now.  It's keeping my natural gas heating bill down, but I'll be sad when the electric bill comes.
> 
> EVGA x58 X5670 4.2Ghz (full time WCG rig)
> 
> ...



Sounds like you'll have a nice update today


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> not entering can't afford to pay the power bill as it is
> but good luck people



 I feel your pain. I just paid a damn $1300 electricity bill(i pay the elec bill & i was in the hospital for a couple weeks, so it went unpaid).  During the winter months the electric heat in combination with all the devices that normally run has bumped my homes usage to 2700Kwh/month (which works out to around $400+\month  ).

 I hope things get better for you

 Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I feel your pain. I just paid a damn $1300 electricity bill(i pay the elec bill & i was in the hospital for a couple weeks, so it went unpaid).  During the winter months the electric heat in combination with all the devices that normally run has bumped my homes usage to 2700Kwh/month (which works out to around $400+\month  ).
> 
> I hope things get better for you
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!



Ouch!


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi everyone.  It's you friendly neighborhood pie maker here inviting you all over to admire the great work that you've done for this challenge.  Normally, 4,000+ points will get you into the top 40, but today that required over 7,000 points.  I felt it was not right to leave people off of the list, so I selected all who had 4,000+ points today, which turned out to be 50!
> Have you got pie today?



Woohoo! My first time to break 10k in a day! Just in time

Edit: Also the first time my FX 8370 has beat my i5! Must have been jealous...


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2017)

Great work Team!!! 



jboydgolfer said:


> I feel your pain. I just paid a damn $1300 electricity bill


 Electric heat sucks!!! My electric bill gets near $400 due to AC in the summer... wifey wants it cold in the house. 

My natural gas bill rarely goes over $120 in the coldest part of the Winter and that's for heat, hot water, cooking, and the clothes dryer... about $60 when the heat is off for the season.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Electric heat sucks!!! My electric bill gets near $400 due to AC in the summer... wifey wants it cold in the house.
> 
> My natural gas bill rarely goes over $120 in the coldest part of the Winter and that's for heat, hot water, cooking, and the clothes dryer... about $60 when the heat is off for the season.



Women.  That's all I'm gonna say on that topic, lol.

Natural gas rocks, I'm up around the $250/mo mark in colder months, but switching from oil was the best thing I ever did to the house.  I'm worried as Exxon has quietly been snatching up control of natural gas supplies, think Standard Oil.

Anyway back OT, POINTS!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Anyway back OT, POINTS!



OK so on topic...

Here's what I have going for the Challenge 

- 4x Opteron 6168's (4P server)- 48 cores
- Xeon L5639 (X58)- 6c/12t
- i7-970 (X58)- 6c/12t
- i7-3930k (X79)- 6c/12t
- i7-2600k (P67)- 4c/8t
Total- 70 cores/92 threads

And am running these on the *TPU_remembers_Kreij* account
- FX-8350- 8 cores
- FX-8150- 8 cores
Total- 16 cores


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Here's what I have going for the Challenge
> 
> - 4x Opteron 6168's (4P server)- 48 cores
> - Xeon L5639 (X58)- 6c/12t
> ...




Wow, that's quite a pile of processors there capt'n!!! 

I'm running:

My trusty i7-4970K 4c/8t
i5-4690 4c/4t
i5-3570 4c/4t
Kreijtech 2600K 4c/8t
Dell r900 4p with hex cores 24c/24t

Total 40c/48t


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't anyone get excited about my numbers at BOINCstats.  They have me at over 45K  points for the day so far!  I did not, I repeat, _did not_, go out and raid CL and triple my farm.   WCG has me at 26K so far.  But wait, that's ~52K PPD, and that's about 20K above what I'd expect.   My points per day of processing time is almost 50% higher today than it was yesterday.  Reminds me of those OETs on Linux.  My 4.4GHz 2600K is on track for a 25K day!!!!

Dedicated:
i7-2600K @ 4.4 Linux 4c/8t
i7-2600K @ stock Linux 4c/8t
i3-3220T @ stock Linux 2c/4t
i5-650 @ stock W7 2c/4t
Non dedicated:
i7-4790K @ stock W7 6t (it's set at 75%, I don't know how many cores it actually uses for that)
i5-3450 @ stock W10 4c/4t
i7-3770K @ stock? 4c/8t

Fun week for me:
My hot water heater is trying to be a tea pot.
The keypad on my stove has failed and they don't make replacement parts for it anymore.
My washing machine died last night with a puff of smoke and a tripped circuit breaker.
One of my old GTX 560 Ti's died after a power failure

Edit: Sorry @stock, for tagging you.  Unintentional.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 23, 2017)

Major threadpower just in the last 3 posts, wow.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't anyone get excited about my numbers at BOINCstats.  They have me at over 45K  points for the day so far!  I did not, I repeat, _did not_, go out and raid CL and triple my farm.   WCG has me at 26K so far.  But wait, that's ~52K PPD, and that's about 20K above what I'd expect.   My points per day of processing time is almost 50% higher today than it was yesterday.  Reminds me of those OETs on Linux.  My 4.4GHz 2600K is on track for a 25K day!!!!
> 
> Dedicated:
> i7-2600K @ 4.4 Linux 4c/8t
> ...



Oh I'm excited, I just don't understand what voodoo you've employed to give your cpus their incredible ummph! Just checked FreeDC, and that 2600k of yours has been throwing down 10k-11k ppd, it's at 9k already. 

My 2600k sucks, just finally hitting over 4k.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

You want to buy it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well we had a bad storm system come through here a couple of days ago and I guess my cruncher rebooted so many times it was in the recovery screen when I checked it today. I finally got it back into windows and back to crunching. I need to add it to my 1500W UPS.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You want to buy it?



Thanks but I have some alternative plans with my systems. Going to ditch the 2600k system and give the 4770k to the wife, and then I'm going to get a Ryzen rig for me, sometime in the future. Just gotta stick it out til then.



brandonwh64 said:


> Well we had a bad storm system come through here a couple of days ago and I guess my cruncher rebooted so many times it was in the recovery screen when I checked it today. I finally got it back into windows and back to crunching. I need to add it to my 1500W UPS.



That's a good idea. I had a solid ups for a while it saved my main rig from many reboots due to storms, lightning, etc while the other rigs rebooted.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I just don't understand what voodoo you've employed to give your cpus their incredible ummph!


The only thing that I do that might be different is that I only have .1 day of reserve.  Then when I run into those small WU's, I get a bunch of them.  Seems like I'm the only one with a huge boost today.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 23, 2017)

What I got for the challenge:
2 * Xeon x5330@2.66Ghz Xen Server running Ubuntu VM (Dell PowerEdge r610 crunching server) 8c/16t (Full time)
i7 3770k@4.0Ghz Win10 (Gaming PC turned crunching PC for the challenge) 4c/8t (Full time for challenge)
i7 3770K@3.5Ghz Ubuntu (Cruncher PC) 4c/8t (full time)
i7 3770K@3.5Ghz Win10(My work PC ) 4c/8t (full time for challenge)


Total: 20c/40t


----------



## stevorob (Mar 24, 2017)

A bit late to this party, had some work stuff keeping me from getting everything setup.  It's been a relatively warm winter, so the non dedicated boxes got a break for most of it (it just gets too damn hot with everything running)

Just got the htpc fired backup downstairs after a dead drive took it out for the past few weeks, its only a 2c pentium, still pulls in some points.  Also got the 4690k going, and the dedicated 4c/8t w3550 xeon is always running.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Day 1 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may  fire up tomorrow as I just did another delid and used liquid metal and grizzly paste and @ 5.1ghz shes a cool 47c now vs the 80's


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I may  fire up tomorrow as I just did another delid and used liquid metal and grizzly paste and @ 5.1ghz shes a cool 47c now vs the 80's



Come on in, the water's fine! 

That would be awesome if you could, we'd welcome the cycles.  PM me if you need any assistance setting up, or @Norton or @thebluebumblebee as any of us would be happy to assist


----------



## madness777 (Mar 24, 2017)

My 980X went through so much, I got a BSOD tonight at 3am, poor guy can't hold 4GHz anymore, I'll be dropping the clocks since it's getting toasty and it was already at 1.35v. It's under water and using the liquid ultra, was barely reaching 70°C. 
QPI voltage doesn't help either. RIP 980X


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2017)

madness777 said:


> My 980X went through so much, I got a BSOD tonight at 3am, poor guy can't hold 4GHz anymore, I'll be dropping the clocks since it's getting toasty and it was already at 1.35v. It's under water and using the liquid ultra, was barely reaching 70°C.
> QPI voltage doesn't help either. RIP 980X



You sure it's not the motherboard?


----------



## madness777 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> You sure it's not the motherboard?


Pretty sure the Rampage III Black Edition has no problem running everything. PSU is SeaSonic 660W Platinum. It could potentially be the RAM but I wouldn't be getting a Code124 BSOD.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2017)

madness777 said:


> Pretty sure the Rampage III Black Edition has no problem running everything. PSU is SeaSonic 660W Platinum. It could potentially be the RAM but I wouldn't be getting a Code124 BSOD.



Here's a thread where someone fixed the 124 code error with a BIOS flash.  Someone mentions 124 as being a MS "I don't know why the system crashed" error, so yea, could be all sorts of different things and I wouldn't rule out RAM.  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/31435-63-blue-screen-death-code.

My P6X58D all of a sudden stopped wanting to boot, would BSOD, reboot, or lock up when reading the CD ROM.  I traced it to a single DDR3 module.  Removed it and all is good now.


----------



## madness777 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Here's a thread where someone fixed the 124 code error with a BIOS flash.  Someone mentions 124 as being a MS "I don't know why the system crashed" error, so yea, could be all sorts of different things and I wouldn't rule out RAM.  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/31435-63-blue-screen-death-code.
> 
> My P6X58D all of a sudden stopped wanting to boot, would BSOD, reboot, or lock up when reading the CD ROM.  I traced it to a single DDR3 module.  Removed it and all is good now.


Rule of thumb for X58: 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
I've had problems with DRAM on X58 but it wasn't the RAM, it was either the Uncore Frequency or QPI Voltage. RAM was just fine.
Furthermore, the C2 RAM slot doesn't like frequencies over 1600MHz, every other slot handles 2200MHz but C2 just doesn't do it. It doesn't post even if it's 1602MHz. 
And yea like you mentioned, it could be a whole cluster of reasons for that BSOD. The motherboard is watercooled too so heat issues aren't the case.
For now I'm lowering the CPU Freq to 3.6GHz at 1.22V to bring the heat down.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2017)

madness777 said:


> Furthermore, the C2 RAM slot doesn't like frequencies over 1600MHz



I haven't tested the RAM in any other slots and was considering that the slot may be the problem too.  Odd thing is that everything ran fine, then all of a sudden started acting flaky.  Haven't spent any more time on it, just crunching away with 6GB instead of 8GB


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

No idea how but somehow my main rig got set to 88% cpu usage!  This is very strange because this 4770k never changes and always runs 100%, but thankfully I noticed and set it back last night.  But still, weird and definitely resulted in some lost points


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> No idea how but somehow my main rig got set to 88% cpu usage!  This is very strange because this 4770k never changes and always runs 100%, but thankfully I noticed and set it back last night.  But still, weird and definitely resulted in some lost points



That sucks....  I'm still wondering why some of mine were set to 60% and others at 100%.  This guy?


----------



## infrared (Mar 24, 2017)

I blame someone on another team with a backdoor to boinc manager turning all our machines down 

I wasted about 6 hrs playing about with the ryzen rig last night, when I start tweaking time goes out the window lol. I enslaved the families i3-4170 pc so that should help make up some ground, and a laptop I was given with an A8-4500m which is so slow I don't think it's even worth running it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> that *2600k* of yours has been throwing down 10k-11k ppd, it's at 9k already.


Finished with *17,015*!  I had 1,023 WU's yesterday and my results status page is up to 99 pages.  I will be adding somewhere between 2 and 8 threads as the day goes along.  I'm in the process of building a system for a friend and picked up a used 6600K/MAXIMUS VIII HERO that I _need_ to test.  Wouldn't be right not to make sure it's okay, right?   Bad thing is that I'm leaving for a few days and I don't feel totally right leaving it running.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

*Day 2 Results*








Very well done everyone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Day 2 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something's not right.  23M is ~3.3M BOINC which is double our actual output. 
Edit: Don't mind me!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Something's not right.  23M is ~3.3M BOINC which is double our actual output.



That is the cumulative challenge score to this day (day 1 and 2), not just yesterday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That is the cumulative challenge score to this day (day 1 and 2), not just yesterday.


Well crap, I forgot that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2017)

I need a link so I can grab the software to start crunching please, anyone?

NVM found it.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 24, 2017)

For anyone else looking to start, the BOINC client can be found here: https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2017)

Is this right one to be using, it's been awhile so please forgive me.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 24, 2017)

It looks just like mine, so I think so!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Is this right one to be using, it's been awhile so please forgive me.



Now, open tools>computing preferences.

Once that is open, at the bottom you'll see

Percentages of processors and % of CPU time.


Make sure that both have 100%


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Is this right one to be using, it's been awhile so please forgive me.



Looks awesome, thanks for joining in! 

That's the 7700k right...what's it crunch at temp wise? Just curious 


Additionally, you can log into WCG and choose which projects to crunch if there's something in particular you want. Otherwise, it can crunch away on whatever projects pop in.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

@fullinfusion is also wanting to know what the script is to have BOINC report as soon as the WU is completed?


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 24, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> @fullinfusion is also wanting to know what the script is to have BOINC report as soon as the WU is completed?


I didn't know such a thing existed! I would like that as well! Is there both Linux and Windows scripts? Or just windows?


----------



## Bow (Mar 24, 2017)

+1^


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> @fullinfusion is also wanting to know what the script is to have BOINC report as soon as the WU is completed?





Boatvan said:


> I didn't know such a thing existed! I would like that as well! Is there both Linux and Windows scripts? Or just windows?



I'd say give @FordGT90Concept's * utility* a go as it can be used to report immediately. Maybe ford can chime in


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2017)

whats the link to see what spot I'm in?



manofthem said:


> Looks awesome, thanks for joining in!
> 
> That's the 7700k right...what's it crunch at temp wise? Just curious
> 
> ...


Yup the 7700K @ 41c @4.5ghz for now, I'm just letting the paste settle in and will up it tonight.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 24, 2017)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

This is the TPU team member stats sorted from highest to lowest points for today. This is the view I usually have it on.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I'd say give @FordGT90Concept's * utility* a go as it can be used to report immediately. Maybe ford can chime in


There's a useful post from @ThE_MaD_ShOt on the second page of that thread on how to do the same thing for Linux:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756]

*EDIT-* if you use the post above it's* etc* not *ect* on the file line (typo)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> whats the link to see what spot I'm in?
> 
> 
> Yup the 7700K @ 41c @4.5ghz for now, I'm just letting the paste settle in and will up it tonight.



As @Boatvan said, FreeDC. Keep in mind you'll have to wait til your results are verified on wcg and then wait til FreeDC updates to see your points. May take a bit of waiting 


But wow, that's a great cpu there, temps are amazing!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 24, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
> 
> This is the TPU team member stats sorted from highest to lowest points for today. This is the view I usually have it on.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=997038

I'm going to be coming back to this view.  It's showing that one of my x58 systems is lagging quite a bit behind the other (they're both @ 4.2 GHz).  The 4790k is kickin' it for running stock and *only* 8 threads.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

Downloaded and fired up BOINC on my i7 Alienware laptop................For a few minutes...................It was pushing the processor to about 98c!!!! 

Dang, it! Couldn't justify those temps.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Downloaded and fired up BOINC on my i7 Alienware laptop................For a few minutes...................It was pushing the processor to about 98c!!!!
> 
> Dang, it! Couldn't justify those temps.



Set the laptop on a box fan and/or run at 60-80% - temps should be much better 

@yotano211 should be able to give you some additional tips regarding crunching on a laptop


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> run at 60-80%



I'll give that a shot bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2017)

Man they sure piled on the work loads for me today, its the first time I've seen it fill up so fast compared to any of the past times I've helped out.

Weird


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> OK so on topic...
> 
> Here's what I have going for the Challenge



Mine are:
Xeon X5660  6c/12t
Xeon 2695v4 18c/36t


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 25, 2017)

Stupid question, this is a new rig and still not 100% sure on how it reacts to voltage especially undervolt'n it.

It this crunching a good stress test if I can call it that?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> It this crunching a good stress test if I can call it that?



It will for sure "stress" a CPU. Don't know if it compares to some of the CPU stress tests or not, but it will for sure push your CPU to full load.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Stupid question, this is a new rig and still not 100% sure on how it reacts to voltage especially undervolt'n it.
> 
> It this crunching a good stress test if I can call it that?



It'll be a good stress test for your rig (though it won't test every aspect like gpu and such).   I think it is a very good test for cpu OC stability since crunching is long term; if a cpu can crunch for several days, that bodes well for the stability.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

*Day 3 Results*








Great work team! 


And props to XS and definitely China on rocking this challenge!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 25, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Downloaded and fired up BOINC on my i7 Alienware laptop................For a few minutes...................It was pushing the processor to about 98c!!!!
> 
> Dang, it! Couldn't justify those temps.


Check the paste on the laptop and any dirt in the fans and heat pipes. 
what is the model and cpu model on the alienware laptop?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Check the paste on the laptop and any dirt in the fans and heat pipes.
> what is the model and cpu model on the alienware laptop?



Did all of that a month or so ago. Just a typical laptop issue I guess. 




yotano211 said:


> what is the model and cpu model on the alienware laptop?



Oh heck, I'd have to dig it back out. LOL. I think it's last generation i7 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 25, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Did all of that a month or so ago. Just a typical laptop issue I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt run that laptop that those temps. If its last gen, then the entire cpu is soldered to the motherboard along with the graphics card.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Day 3 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, TPU racked up 10M points in one day???


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Wow, TPU racked up 10M points in one day???



Yup, 10.6 million yesterday. The day before we hit 12.3 million


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I wouldnt run that laptop that those temps. If its last gen, then the entire cpu is soldered to the motherboard along with the graphics card.



No, the chip, as well as the video card, are removable. It might be a bit older. It came factory with an HD7970 video card.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 25, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> No, the chip, as well as the video card, are removable. It might be a bit older. It came factory with an HD7970 video card.


ohhh, is the screen, 17inch or 18inch.

I still wouldnt let the laptop run with those temps. The 7970m didnt have the best reliability record, my friend's kid alienware laptop with the 7970m just failed last week, my own alieware laptop, when I had it, one of the 7970m failed. On a laptop forum, there' tons of people with more 7970m issues than Nvidia.

Just becareful, maybe run BOINC at 50%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2017)

[ION]'s on pace for a 1 million point day!


----------



## Disparia (Mar 26, 2017)

LOL, one more core.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> ohhh, is the screen, 17inch or 18inch.



It's the 17.3" screen. 

I had it out a bit ago and it's an Alienware m17x r4.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 27, 2017)

I hate automatic windows updates... One of my rigs rebooted 2 days ago and BOINC never kicked on after that. Just noticed my numbers were down. GRRRRRR


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh no! I totally forgot about the dam updates. I wasnt going to leave it unattended as I'm away and beit a complete new build and I disabled start with Windows.. I did it just to see if by chance the chip became unstable while I'm gone for the next 4 days.. I hope no major updates come out till later in the week..

But don't updates cancel out a restart if the machine is under full load


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

My caseless pc got its ethernet unplugged, not sure how. This rig is always giving me trouble man  got back uploading again but still, frustrating


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 27, 2017)

manofthem said:


> My caseless rig is always giving me trouble man  got back uploading again but you can't prove I unplugged the ethernet on it so I can eat pie.



Corrected that for you.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Corrected that for you.



Haha, sandbagging 101 

I should do that one day with all the rigs: increase my buffer, unplug, wait, replies, and grab some pie again.


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2017)

*4 days left to go in the challenge!*

*We've done a great job so far- Thanks to everyone for kicking it up a notch!!! 

I have a special challenge for the prize pool....
*
*If we reach 100 Team members crunching before the end of the challenge I will double both of my Paypal donations from $25 to $50 *
*
*


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got the new m/b and the ryzen 1700 is up and running with stock cooler.  Does anyone know of any temp software that recognizes the ryzen chip?  I've tried coretemp and a couple of other utilities but none work.  I have no idea what my temps are.  It doesn't burn my fingers when I touch the heatsink but I'd to get a better gauge of how things are than that. LOL.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Finally got the new m/b and the ryzen 1700 is up and running with stock cooler.  Does anyone know of any temp software that recognizes the ryzen chip?  I've tried coretemp and a couple of other utilities but none work.  I have no idea what my temps are.  It doesn't burn my fingers when I touch the heatsink but I'd to get a better gauge of how things are than that. LOL.


 About that ryzen OC software ? Just can't remember the name of it but a quick search will have ya going. Here https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master


----------



## infrared (Mar 27, 2017)

HWMon / Aida64 will give you the temp, remember it's +20 above what the actual temp is, so don't be freaked out by seeing 80+c lol.
Or Ryzen Master as fullinfusion suggested, I haven't actually installed this yet since I do all my oc'ing from the bios, but that would work too to keep an eye on temps. 

@Norton Wow, nice one


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

*Day 4 Results








*
This should be pretty close for the top 10 teams.  I went back and did some maths which hurt my brain, and then threw it together in Paint 
*


Day 5 Results*








I forgot yesterday, sorry.   It was a very hectic day from start to finish, all day running and going non-stop.






Edit:  just added in some of the numbers for Day 4, and they should be pretty close. 

Notice there was a little switcheroo going on; MyOnlineTeam overtook BRASIL - BRAZIL@GRID yesterday


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

Challenge game giveaway is open- head over here for a chance at some awesome games! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-challenge-game-giveaway.231881/

Active TPU crunchers AND folders are welcome to join us!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

Who's got a kaby 7700k running in the challenge? I'd like to know what kind of points it's bringing to the table so I may compair if mine is slacking off or still spooling up.. I also run it for now @4.5 with 1.120 v so is that to low to cause lower points but not enough to BSOD the machine?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Who's got a kaby 7700k running in the challenge? I'd like to know what kind of points it's bringing to the table so I may compair if mine is slacking off or still spooling up.. I also run it for now @4.5 with 1.120 v so is that to low to cause lower points but not enough to BSOD the machine?
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated



You can search through this list but it may take a while to get to the section where the 7700k's are hiding:
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/14/500000/0

Over *2.8 million* cpu's have contributed to WCG!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Who's got a kaby 7700k running in the challenge? I'd like to know what kind of points it's bringing to the table so I may compair if mine is slacking off or still spooling up.. I also run it for now @4.5 with 1.120 v so is that to low to cause lower points but not enough to BSOD the machine?
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated



FreeDC shows your 7700k threw down 7,700 yesterday, and today already it's at 5,498 so it's on track to hit yesterday's numbers.  I'd say that's pretty good ppd, and it looks like it may still be spooling; usually takes about a week to hit optimum spool.  I don't know what a spooled and OC'd 7700k should hit though so sorry for the lack of info.

I would say that if your cpu voltage was too low, your rig would become unstable and you'd know if there were issues.  But, log into *WCG* when you can to see what's happening.  Once you're logged in, look at the Results Status, and filter through the results using Error, Invalid, etc.  That will show if you're erroring out on WUs, and conversely if all results are valid/validating, you'll know that you're good.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

@fullinfusion - 7700k's start here:

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/14/1548100/0

Click the _Detailed stats_ link on a cpu you want to compare to for more info

Will update my post with an example of one shortly...

UPDATE- this one is showing pretty consistent work (avg around 8k ppd):
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3784360/overview


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> Over *2.8 million* cpu's have contributed to WCG!


About a quarter of those are [ION]'s


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> FreeDC shows your 7700k threw down 7,700 yesterday, and today already it's at 5,498 so it's on track to hit yesterday's numbers.  I'd say that's pretty good ppd, and it looks like it may still be spooling; usually takes about a week to hit optimum spool.  I don't know what a spooled and OC'd 7700k should hit though so sorry for the lack of info.
> 
> I would say that if your cpu voltage was too low, your rig would become unstable and you'd know if there were issues.  But, log into *WCG* when you can to see what's happening.  Once you're logged in, look at the Results Status, and filter through the results using Error, Invalid, etc.  That will show if you're erroring out on WUs, and conversely if all results are valid/validating, you'll know that you're good.


Great, and thanks for the link. I logged in and have over 3 pages pending validation  and zero errors or any thing else as a problem so I'm happy now. So with that said I'll be home Wednesday evening and do my thing and turn it up since now I know it's still kicking out work units and 100% stable. Thanks for the hell guys I appreciate all the info you've all shared 

I didn't know I could use my Android phone! 

Well the LG G4 is now crunching. Trying to help make up a bit of ground for starting a few days late


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I didn't know I could use my Android phone!
> 
> Well the LG G4 is now crunching. Trying to help make up a bit of ground for starting a few days late



Right on   I haven't crunched on android in a while, but be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow, hard to believe that the challenge is getting close to ending already! 

Couple more days and its over.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

*Day 6 Results*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

My 4790's temp went up almost 10* and I don't know why. I'm keeping an eye on it, hopefully it'll stay fine at least til the challenge ends.


----------



## infrared (Mar 28, 2017)

Thermal paste drying up? Well spotted.

I found out why the laptop with an A8-4500M was going so slow.. the vast amount of crap thermal paste meant it was throttling back like crazy. A bad temp reading from hwmonitor scared me into changing the paste, but now it's done aida64 is showing all cores around 68-70c and there's actually hot air coming out of it now, instead of lukewarm before lol

I kinda wish we could combine points with XS just to knock Team China out of top spot! They're putting out some seriously impressive numbers! 

Edited for grammar


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> My 4790's temp went up almost 10* and I don't know why. I'm keeping an eye on it, hopefully it'll stay fine at least til the challenge ends.


What's it running at for temps?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> What's it running at for temps?



Up to about 85! . Was crunching around 75 when I set it up, but it's nuts now. This is what was happening when I had it in the mATX case, except it got to the 90s, which it looks like it's heading there.

I'll try to adjust the fans for optimal air, but I don't want to dismantle and reseat the cooler if I don't have to, don't want that down time.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Up to about 85! . Was crunching around 75 when I set it up, but it's nuts now. This is what was happening when I had it in the mATX case, except it got to the 90s, which it looks like it's heading there.
> 
> I'll try to adjust the fans for optimal air, but I don't want to dismantle and repeat the cooler if I don't have to, don't want that down time.


OK got ya, what cooler is it? If it's an easy on/ off cooler just change the Tim out.. For me it'll take an hr of down time so since I'm not home yet till tomorrow my Android is making up for some of the time I'll be down which won't be long.

When you do things enough times it don't take long at all  

Beats killing a good chip. But I know you take crunching to heart but it's like a car, you ignore the little oil can light on the dash it won't be long.till game over


----------



## madness777 (Mar 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Up to about 85! . Was crunching around 75 when I set it up, but it's nuts now. This is what was happening when I had it in the mATX case, except it got to the 90s, which it looks like it's heading there.
> 
> I'll try to adjust the fans for optimal air, but I don't want to dismantle and reseat the cooler if I don't have to, don't want that down time.


Pray that it's not the TIM under the IHS. That would be a bummer.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

madness777 said:


> Pray that it's not the TIM under the IHS. That would be a bummer.


That's the chip I sold him so possible if it's been crunching for all this time I bet it probably is dried out. Or did @manofthem delid the 4790?

If it's anything like the tim under my 7700k and only a few days old once I delidded it the shit paste Intel uses is a freaking joke.. It was hard and flaky and looked like it was 10yr old paste you'd expect to see under a cooler that's dried all up..

@manofthem 85 is nothing lol jk. My Android is running 100-101*c using 6 cores so had to change it and run only on 4


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> That's the chip I sold him so possible if it's been crunching for all this time I bet it probably is dried out. Or did @manofthem delid the 4790?



Yup, same chip I nabbed from you a few years back. 

It's an H80i but a refurb from Newegg, also years old now. @madness777, @fullinfusion I haven't delidded the chip yet, but I was tossing it over in my mind earlier today. I think I will post challenge, but I need to check if the liquid metal stuff I bought a few years ago is still good.

I'll recheck the cooler seating, but the h80i might be going out on me. I also have a cheap air cooler that will do in a pinch backup situation.


----------



## madness777 (Mar 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Yup, same chip I nabbed from you a few years back.
> 
> It's an H80i but a refurb from Newegg, also years old now. @madness777, @fullinfusion I haven't delidded the chip yet, but I was tossing it over in my mind earlier today. I think I will post challenge, but I need to check if the liquid metal stuff I bought a few years ago is still good.
> 
> I'll recheck the cooler seating, but the h80i might be going out on me. I also have a cheap air cooler that will do in a pinch backup situation.


Hope for the best! If you do end up de-lidding it, I would suggest using the Liquid Ultra, others can't compare.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2017)

madness777 said:


> Hope for the best! If you do end up de-lidding it, I would suggest using the Liquid Ultra, others can't compare.


Agree on CLU for sure.. The ultral is easy to use over the older pro stuff. The new grizzly 12.5w/Mk paste is awesome too.. Just a BB dab on the center of the chip and the block spreads it nice and even 

And edit: @manofthem what voltage are you feeding that chip? PM me if you like as I've worked with them chips for a few years and can give ya some advice on what and what not to enable


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey folks, check your rigs.  I got back and discovered that most of my systems had stuck uploads/downloads.


----------



## RizeAllard (Mar 29, 2017)

More than 545000 points added since 21th of March  It would be great if i could utilize the the R9 290 in WCG.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey folks, check your rigs.  I got back and discovered that most of my systems had stuck uploads/downloads.


And my Android did the same thing on one of the jobs.. Sat at 100% all night and said it was running but also said complete.. It just hung up and robbed one of my cores the entire time.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

*Day 7 Results*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> And edit: @manofthem what voltage are you feeding that chip? PM me if you like as I've worked with them chips for a few years and can give ya some advice on what and what not to enable



I don't remember exactly right now, but when I got it setup, I went as low as I could undervolt.  I'll try to check when I can and get back with you.  My guess is that the cooler is wonky and needs to be reseated.  but I'll be in touch with you, thanks!

But unfortunately, just logged in and found temps up in the 90s, back to what it used to do.  Gotta take the cooler off but won't be able to do it til after work... it'll be down for today


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I don't remember exactly right now, but when I got it setup, I went as low as I could undervolt.  I'll try to check when I can and get back with you.  My guess is that the cooler is wonky and needs to be reseated.  but I'll be in touch with you, thanks!
> 
> But unfortunately, just logged in and found temps up in the 90s, back to what it used to do.  Gotta take the cooler off but won't be able to do it til after work... it'll be down for today



Better airflow?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2017)

The little LG running full out.. All 6 cores. Couldn't handle more then 3 cores before it throttle and pause bit being on the road I thought I'd have some fun and cool the phone.. Hey @manofthem .. Look how cool this is


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> The little LG running full out.. All 6 cores. Couldn't handle more then 3 cores before it throttle and pause bit being on the road I thought I'd have some fun and cool the phone.. Hey @manofthem .. Look how cool this is



That is pretty cool right there. I'm going to get my old phone going tonight too, hopefully it'll run as smooth and cool as yours.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a moto G farm. 4 cores apiece, 16 cores total. I needed the chargers for other things, so all but one are down at the moment, but they'll be back up as soon as I can lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That is pretty cool right there. I'm going to get my old phone going tonight too, hopefully it'll run as smooth and cool as yours.


Lol ya Bette take the rear case off and point it at the vent of an air-conditioning unit
 Like I said I couldn't go more then 3 workloads or it throttle or say will resume once the battery cools down. Default it's 40*c but I took it to 42 just to be able to text oh come on here. Yesterday when I was running 5 cores for a while it was hitting 100+*c so I had to just run on 3 cores.. Right now I have. The back cover off and sitting in front of the trucks vent and have the A/C on lol.. It's 50* out and got the AC on and wearing my jacket too.. Soon I'll have my tooke on haha


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2017)

Be careful about upping the default cutoff temp.  I tried that on one of my previous phones and the battery started to swell.  I nearly pushed the back cover off.  Now I can barely get the cover to stay in place.  Swollen batteries, especially lithium ion, are NOT the sort of things you want around.

I would seriously consider reducing the temp to 38 or 39 C.  Even at those temps your phone can get pretty hot.  And really, does it matter if the phone shuts down even 50% of the time to cool off?  You're not really doing that much useful work on a snapdragon or other chip.  The only good reason I can see for even using a phone on WCG is to get the runtime credit.  4 cores is still 4 cores as far as your runtime goes.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

So, I was able to take off the h80i and inspect it, repaste it, reseat it and give it a go.  Resut: shot up to 90* in under a minute   No idea what's wrong with it other than the pump is failing on the cooler, or the coolant is gone.  I can hear a lot of sloshing around so perhaps some did leak out?

Then I took that off and got out the little air cooler I've had laying around here for a while but never used.  It's an Raijintek Aidos, and it seems to be doing ok for the last 15 minutes keeping cpu temps in the mid 60s. 


@fullinfusion, @twilyth Good info.  I plugged in my old Oneplus One to charge so I'll see how it does crunching this evening.  It'll probably get hot, it used with intense apps.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2017)

*Just over 24 hours* *to go!!!*

*Last lap- lean hard into the turns Team!!! *


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 30, 2017)

Man.. This thing is going to finish just in time for me to get my 5930k going.. Not fair. One arm tied behind my back.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 30, 2017)

A very commanding 3rd place!!!!!! Awesome, awesome work team!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> A very commanding 3rd place!!!!!! Awesome, awesome work team!!!!


Hell yeah It's been to long and forgot the fun this is, Umm...  it screws up my ocd though


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Hell yeah It's been to long and forgot the fun this is, Umm...  it screws up my ocd though



Hopefully you can stick around and spend some time with the team afterwards too.  Doesn't have to be full time, but we'd appreciate a little pop-in here and there   You can still do your tinkering of course!


I got BOINC and CPUz installed on my old phone and it's crunching now.  Battery was in the mid 30s and cpu in the 70s I think.  Gotta check on it and make it it didn't go full note 7 on me


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Hopefully you can stick around and spend some time with the team afterwards too.  Doesn't have to be full time, but we'd appreciate a little pop-in here and there   You can still do your tinkering of course!
> 
> 
> I got BOINC and CPUz installed on my old phone and it's crunching now.  Battery was in the mid 30s and cpu in the 70s I think.  Gotta check on it and make it it didn't go full note 7 on me


For sure Matt I'll hang around and keep WCG on my rig and let it run while I'm away.. Mind you it wont be the 5.1Ghz I'm working on right now but in time I'll find the sweet spot and let her go 

She's running in the back ground ATM with re-boots but that's what I do and yes I'd be more then happy to help out off season as I'd call it.

Once I get my Ryzen I wont care, I'll let it rip at stock seeing how well they chomp away so no worries bro.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> For sure Matt I'll hang around and keep WCG on my rig and let it run while I'm away.. Mind you it wont be the 5.1Ghz I'm working on right now but in time I'll find the sweet spot and let her go
> 
> She's running in the back ground ATM with re-boots but that's what I do and yes I'd be more then happy to help out off season as I'd call it.
> 
> Once I get my Ryzen I wont care, I'll let it rip at stock seeing how well they chomp away so no worries bro.



Awesome, that'd be fantastic!  Like I said, we'd appreciate the anything for sure.  5.1 is pretty beast  so maybe a good idea to find a lower 24/7 clock set to crunch with, like you said.

I'm looking to go Ryzen eventually as well, hopefully in the next few months.  I guess I'll wait for it to mature and get some nice boards out.  you?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 30, 2017)

It seems by i5 stopped crunching yesterday at some point. Weird as the PC was on yesterday when I came home in the evening. Need to check what's going on


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 30, 2017)

System Down. PSU fried.
2nd one in the 3 months.
waiting for the weekend to get a new one.


----------



## RizeAllard (Mar 30, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> System Down. PSU fried.
> 2nd one in the 3 months.
> waiting for the weekend to get a new one.


What kind of PSU are you using? Is there any over voltage/current protection behind it?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

I left this morning without grabbing the Challenge results from yesterday. Could someone grab and post them? They never seem to look right when I try from my phone.


And today is the last day of the CHALLENGE, after burners on!!  Sounds like a few of us have had some hardware casualties: Downed rigs, fried psus, dead coolers... It's all in the name of science!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I left this morning without grabbing the Challenge results from yesterday. Could someone grab and post them? They never seem to look right when I try from my phone.
> 
> 
> And today is the last day of the CHALLENGE, after burners on!!  Sounds like a few of us have had some hardware casualties: Downed rigs, fried psus, dead coolers... It's all in the name of science!



Oh so close to 100,000,000  Wow!  That's a lot of zeroes!






Edit: added for dramatic effect;


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, that'd be fantastic!  Like I said, we'd appreciate the anything for sure.  5.1 is pretty beast  so maybe a good idea to find a lower 24/7 clock set to crunch with, like you said.
> 
> I'm looking to go Ryzen eventually as well, hopefully in the next few months.  I guess I'll wait for it to mature and get some nice boards out.  you?


Na I'm not going to bother with Ryzen till next year. By that time they'd got it all figured out and have new revisions that can actually clock.

I'm happy I took this road when I upgraded tbh. I was supper stoked about Ryzen, but the fire was quickly put out after all the issues at launch.

I had my other rig sold and the local guy said just hand onto it till you upgrade, he paid me and I didn't want to keep him waiting to long so I said screw it lets try a proven system so I did.

I'll have this thing crunching part time @ 4.5ghz with 1.120v and still tinker to see where the balance is going to be.

I'll have to hit stinger up on his pumps he has for sale as this one is about 8yrs old and it wont last forever so I don't trust it tbh.


----------



## infrared (Mar 30, 2017)

I decided to turn the wick up on the 6700k for the last bit of the challenge, without an extra 500w heating the loop the temps are excellent haha.

 

Pic edited for wattages


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

infrared said:


> I decided to turn the wick up on the 6700k for the last bit of the challenge, without an extra 500w heating the loop the temps are excellent haha.
> 
> View attachment 85655
> 
> Pic edited for wattages


Dam that's a lot of voltage, and a hell of a good cooler 

I was running all week @4.5 1.120v and last night I thought I'd make up some down time so turned it up to 4.7ghz and just stabbed a 1.20v to the core..

well it held up all night and even now.. fans are on lowest speed and room temperature it 20.7c So I think I did a dam good repaste under the lid


----------



## Antykain (Mar 30, 2017)

Wish I could have had the 6166HE x 4 4P G34 rig up and running.. Was hoping to have it going for this Spring '17 Challenge.    Still have to grab myself a PSU and another HDD for it..    Not to mention a case or open-air bench.   Been crunchin away using a i7 4790k and 8350 for the time being until I can get another rig in the game.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2017)

Antykain said:


> Wish I could have had the 6166HE x 4 4P G34 rig up and running.. Was hoping to have it going for this Spring '17 Challenge.    Still have to grab myself a PSU and another HDD for it..    Not to mention a case or open-air bench.   Been crunchin away using a i7 4790k and 8350 for the time being until I can get another rig in the game.



My 4790k 8t is kicking butt compared to each of the 12t X5670 chips... thread:thread about the same GHz.  I swear the 4790k is one of the best consumer chips intel has put out to date.


----------



## Antykain (Mar 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> My 4790k 8t is kicking butt compared to each of the 12t X5670 chips... thread:thread about the same GHz.  I swear the 4790k is one of the best consumer chips intel has put out to date.



Agreed.. definitely have loved my 4790k since I picked it up about almost 3 years ago.  Still waiting for a reason to upgrade and was really hoping Ryzen would be it.  And right now, it's not..  not yet anywho.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 31, 2017)

Turns out my WiFi adapter hanged for some reason and the PC couldn't upload completed tasks and ran out of tasks to do also because it has only 0.5 day buffer. Oh well at least is nothing serious


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 31, 2017)

RizeAllard said:


> What kind of PSU are you using? Is there any over voltage/current protection behind it?


Its a zebronics ZEB-M450W.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> And today is the last day of the CHALLENGE, after burners on!!  Sounds like a few of us have had some hardware casualties: Downed rigs, fried psus, dead coolers... It's all in the name of science!


My second system didn't even get a chance to fire up for this challenge, I was waiting for a CPU, which turned up 2 days in, then the A.I.O. cooler carked it, so had to order a fan, which I am still waiting for.
I should have that early next week and will attempt to get it up and running and crunching anyway.


----------



## RizeAllard (Mar 31, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Its a zebronics ZEB-M450W.


I would use a more reliable one insted of it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2017)

Drumroll...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

*Day Final *


----------



## madness777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yaay we cracked 100M


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 31, 2017)

Good job Tpu Wcg team that's a hard 3rd worldwide..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2017)

http://wg.popcorn.cx/films/acs/sounds/brilliant_team_work_lads.wav


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

We have to give credit to the top 2 placements, Team China and XS.    They did really well with some amazing results!


This challenge brought about many positive changes for us: many of our team mates pulled out all the stops to increase their output, many past members came back to crunch with us, and the team enjoyed several new members join up with us!  3rd place is handsome and rock solid win for us!


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2017)

*Great job Team!!!! 
*
We'll setup for the giveaway this weekend- can't do it tonight due to a disaster at work that I'm trying to get squared away. I have no idea how long I'll be at work today  Still waiting for the trucks and equipment to arrive....


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2017)

What and incredible effort.  Judging by the points only I racked up over the past week, the total CPU power thrown at this has been absolutely staggering!!!  To @Norton @manofthem @thebluebumblebee  ...and others and all, you Rock!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Great job Team!!!!
> *
> We'll setup for the giveaway this weekend- can't do it tonight due to a disaster at work that I'm trying to get squared away. I have no idea how long I'll be at work today  Still waiting for the trucks and equipment to arrive....


Yup when PoOp rolls, it rolls down hill hey Bill 

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Bow (Mar 31, 2017)

You know we are going to have to do this again before summer heats things up.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2017)

Bow said:


> You know we are going to have to do this again before summer heats things up.



Agreed- thinking May would be a good month to plan one for.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Agreed- thinking May would be a good month to plan one for.


@Norton I got Fedex shipping labels again. If you need them I will provide them, just need the location. Or I will provide them to anyone to ship whatever to the winners, US and Canada only this time.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> @Norton I got Fedex shipping labels again. If you need them I will provide them, just need the location. Or I will provide them to anyone to ship whatever to the winners, US and Canada only this time.



That is frigging amazing bro!!!!!     

The couple of mice that I'm giving away; I'll pay the shipping on them. It will be minor so no worries for ya man. 
They will go out via USPS Priority and most likely, me being in Wyoming will end up being 2nd day.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 31, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> @Norton I got Fedex shipping labels again. If you need them I will provide them, just need the location. Or I will provide them to anyone to ship whatever to the winners, US and Canada only this time.



I have really discounted shipping through my work so I'm covered for my bundle, but I agree with stinger, great offer.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh I get free shipping offer(s)from Fedex for being a high rolling ebay seller. I usually give them away to family and friends but I mostly ship USPS and ebay buyers are the one who pay for the shipping. I get them to time to time.


----------



## blunt14468 (Apr 1, 2017)

Great job guys


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 1, 2017)

Solid work everyone, good to see some new faces around


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Agreed- thinking May would be a good month to plan one for.


Agreed cant wait!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2017)

*Preparing for the prize drawing now- hoping to get it done this evening*


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Preparing for the prize drawing now- hoping to get it done this evening*



Could we get a picture of the hat for validity purposes?  I just want to make sure the hat is big enough to be fair to all those that participated.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Could we get a picture of the hat for validity purposes?  I just want to make sure the hat is big enough to be fair to all those that participated.



Here you go 







Propellor is powered by Random.org

*EDIT-* the list(s) are organized and ready. Just waiting on PM's back to assist with the picks

*EDIT (2) -* picks underway please standby.....


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

ooh boy!  Here we go!   Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2017)

*PRIZE WINNERS (PART 1)*

*- CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers donated by @sneekypeet
Winner- @yotano211 

- CoolerMaster Liquid Master Pro 240 AIO coolers donated by @sneekypeet
Winner- @theonedub 

- AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse donated by @stinger608
Winner- @brandonwh64 

- AZIO EXO1 Gaming mouse donated by @stinger608
Winner- @Mindweaver 

- Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card (available worldwide) donated by @Caring1
Winner- @peche 

- (2) Radeon 7950 graphics cards donated by @twilyth
Winner- @Antykain 

- Radeon 7870 graphics card donated by @twilyth
Winner- @xvi 

- 2x2GB DDR3 RAM kit and Radeon X1650 graphics card donated by @XZero450
Winner- @Lt_JWS 

- Windows 10 Pro key donated by @Bow
Winner- @4x4n 

- $25 Paypal gifts (or equivalent) donated by @Norton
Winner- @krusha03 

- $25 Paypal gifts (or equivalent) donated by @Norton
Winner- @stinger608 

 - $25 Paypal gifts (or equivalent) donated by @theonedub
Winner- @bubbleawsome 

- $25 Paypal gifts (or equivalent) donated by @theonedub
Winner- @infrared 

- $25 Paypal gift donated by @Bow
Winner- @T-Bob 

Congrats to the Winners!!! *

*NEXT UP.... GRAND PRIZE WINNERS! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners!! And all that contributed to the challenge.. In one way we're all winners buy helping to find cures.. Good job everyone


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice!   

Big congrats to the winners and contributors!!     

And good luck for the Grand Prize coming up!


----------



## madness777 (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy hell! That was quick! Congratz to the winners and all the upcoming grand prize winners! Cheers from the other side of the pond! 
And thank you to all the people who donated and organized everything! 
Cya in the next one!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2017)

*PRIZE WINNERS (PART 2)- GRAND PRIZES**
* Reminder- winners of the grand prizes are pledging to crunch for our Team on this hardware for a minimum of 6 months

*#3 - Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by @bogmali
Winner- @t_ski

#2 - Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by @4x4n
Winner- @Bow

#1 - Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo* donated by @twilyth*
*Winner- @XZero450*

*Congrats to the Winners!!! *

*Thanks again to everyone who helped us during the Challenge and keep this Team AWESOME each and every day!!! 



We'll work out the details tomorrow- it's late here and I have to go to work in the morning *


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2017)

RizeAllard said:


> I would use a more reliable one insted of it.


believe me its more reliable than the corsair.
I had a corsair CX 650 that was RMA 5 times in 3 years. and stopped working one day after the warranty expired.


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

Congrats @t_ski, @Bow, and @XZero450!!!!   

Awesome wins there!


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 2, 2017)

congrats to all winners


----------



## infrared (Apr 2, 2017)

Awesome!  Thanks to @Norton for doing this for us, and to everyone who donated!


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 2, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2017)

Congratz to all and what an exciting challenge!


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Congrats to all winners


----------



## Basard (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool.  Good job guys!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2017)

I just PM'd the two winners requesting shipping info so I can get the two mice shipped.


A huge congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And a monster thanks to all who donated these amazing prizes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, happy Sunday AM to the yuge list of winners!  I was afraid my name might come up   putting the second WCG Xeon rig in it's case today, and off the kitchen table.  Looking forward to the next challenge.  In the meantime, going keep 24 threads busy and  see if I can sqeeze a few more MHz out of those two X5670 chips.  Congrats all!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, what a huge list of amazingness...  The awesomesauce is strong with this team!

Thanks to everyone involved with the challenge, from the Captain organizing everything to the new crunchers to those that kicked in awesome prizes!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Wow, what a huge list of amazingness...  The awesomesauce is strong with this team!
> 
> Thanks to everyone involved with the challenge, from the Captain organizing everything to the new crunchers to those that kicked in awesome prizes!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, that's a huge list! Thanks to everyone who donated a prize, and congrats to this awesome team for such a massive challenge!

A heads up though, I didn't get an @ notification. May just be me.


----------



## Bow (Apr 3, 2017)

That makes the second PC I have won here, and on that note its great to win but I am going to pass on it. 1 is enough for me. I need to upgrade what I have.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2017)

*Challenge prize update...

There will be redraws of some items in a few days- see list below

Curently available for redraw:

#2 - Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@4x4n

Will post a final list once all of the prize winners have been contacted


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 3, 2017)

@Bow


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats gentlemen. 

@* XZero450 - *Norton will probably contact you to get shipping info.  But you can also pm me directly.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> *PRIZE WINNERS (PART 2)- GRAND PRIZES**
> * Reminder- winners of the grand prizes are pledging to crunch for our Team on this hardware for a minimum of 6 months
> 
> *#3 - Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by @bogmali*


Thanks!  However, I will pass this along to another team member who might use it better than I.


----------



## RizeAllard (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners and the team for this great result.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Thanks!  However, I will pass this along to another team member who might use it better than I.



OK fine, you don't like my stuff then we'll find someone else that does 

@Norton just lmk who the new recipient is


----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> - Gigabyte R9 270 2Gb OC graphics card (available worldwide) donated by @Caring1
> Winner- @peche


 Thanks for such amazing and epic Giveaway, and for sure, thanks for all the happiness this delivers for every member here! congrats to all winners!!

im happy cuz this R9 270 will give some color and happiness to a friend that is having a hard-time with PC and job, so he have a limited penny, pretty sure this video card will fit all his needs!


Good morning and terrific Monday for all people here! 

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2017)

PM's have been sent to all winners- currently waiting on replies from a couple of folks.

We will schedule the redraw of several items as soon as we hear back from everyone

@bubbleawsome - please check your PM's for my message


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2017)

I want to say thanks to all that donated! You guys rock!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 4, 2017)

Bow said:


> That makes the second PC I have won here, and on that note its great to win but I am going to pass on it. 1 is enough for me. I need to upgrade what I have.


2 pc  wins! Go buy a loto ticket man


----------



## blunt14468 (Apr 4, 2017)

congrats to everyone and as always awesome giveaway !


----------



## t_ski (Apr 5, 2017)

bogmali said:


> OK fine, you don't like my stuff then we'll find someone else that does
> 
> @Norton just lmk who the new recipient is


Sorry.  I usually opt out of the prize rigs, but I must have forgotten to do so this time.  Time's are tight and I've slimmed my farm down to one 2P rig for now.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Sorry.  I usually opt out of the prize rigs, but I must have forgotten to do so this time.  Time's are tight and I've slimmed my farm down to one 2P rig for now.



 was just giving you a hard time


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2017)

*PRIZE REDRAW TIME!!!*
*
We have a couple of items left that need a good home (see below):
*
*- Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@bogmali

*- Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@4x4n

*- 2x2GB DDR3 RAM kit and Radeon X1650 graphics card donated by *@XZero450

*We will use the same list as last drawing with a couple of exceptions:
1- If you want a specific item and post with your choice prior to the drawing you will get an extra chance for it.

2- If you don't want to be included on the list then post to let us know.*

*We will do the drawing in 24 hours- good luck everyone!!!*


----------



## theonedub (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll take an extra entry for the 1366 combo, been a long time since I've played with X58.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> PRIZE REDRAW TIME!!!



only open to Active Crunchy crunchertons, or foldersons tho right?


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> *- Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@4x4n


----------



## stevorob (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll put in for the *Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo*


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> only open to Active Crunchy crunchertons, or foldersons tho right?


Team members who met the prize requirements during the challenge are elligible for the drawing


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2017)

In for the socket 1366 prize, thanks


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 6, 2017)

In for the *Socket 1366 Xeon*


----------



## Antykain (Apr 6, 2017)

*Socket 1155 Xeon Combo *please..  And thanks again!

Good luck to everyone!  Again!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2017)

You can count me out of the drawings as I'm packed with rigs for now unfortunately 

But, Thank You to the contributors for their awesomeness!


----------



## RizeAllard (Apr 6, 2017)

In for everything...


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 6, 2017)

In for 1366 Xeon please!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2017)

Count me out please - and thanks again guys!


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 6, 2017)

I'd prefer the 1366 xeon build, if I were to win.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 6, 2017)

I have the combo ready to go and will get it shipped out as soon as I can to the winner.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2017)

*REDRAW WINNERS!!!
*
*- Socket 1155/Xeon (4 core/4 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@bogmali
*Winner- @stevorob*

*- Socket 1366 Xeon (6 core/12 thread) Cruncher Combo donated by *@4x4n
*Winner- @Caring1*

*- 2x2GB DDR3 RAM kit and Radeon X1650 graphics card donated by *@XZero450
*Winner- @Norton*

*Congrats the to the winners!!! 

Note- Since I was picked for a prize I will give that prize to the first person that posts "Gimme @Norton's prize" - you have 24 hrs to do this *


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 7, 2017)

gimme @Norton  prize

Kidding, how about keeping it for the May challenge Bill?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats all! 



fullinfusion said:


> Kidding, how about keeping it for the May challenge Bill?



I'm looking forward to that may Challenge!


----------



## Antykain (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats to the Redraw winners!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Feels good to be a winner


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## stevorob (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats! Also, did you say...May challenge?


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats all winners! 
epic giveaway! epic hardwre!!!

Regards,


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 7, 2017)

I guess nobody's interested in 2GB sticks of ram lol...


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I guess nobody's interested in 2GB sticks of ram lol...


Shhh! They're almost mine  3 more hours to go


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> Shhh! They're almost mine  3 more hours to go


Lol


----------



## stevorob (Apr 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> Shhh! They're almost mine  3 more hours to go



Hey look, they're yours


----------

